# AnyBody: Parents are ignoring their children for their BlackBerry



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

AnyBody: Parents are ignoring their children for their BlackBerry

I am guilty of spending time on my phone rather than interacting with my children. Maybe I need to put in a plan into place- no technology (phones, and computers) between 4-8pm every night. Anyone have any ideas on how to handle this with older children? 

Sweetpea


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

They didn't get nick-named Crack-Berries for nothing.

When they were younger we made a conscious effort to have two family nights a week. Popcorn and movie night and family board game night. Both were a lot of fun.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Amp and mommy22! 

We have neglected instituting a family night since we are both at home during the day, and we are available most of the time for the kids. I am sure the kids would benefit from receiving scheduled family time during the week, and I would feel less guilty when I am on the computer.


----------

